# MAC - C-Shock - June 2007



## lara (Apr 15, 2007)

Place all your C-Shock swatches and product images in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible!

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 600 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the C-Shock discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

Another ebay leak: Here is a picture of the new vivacious lipstick, looks hot to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(Thanks to rio5743 on ebay)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 16, 2007)

This picture does NOT belong to me. It belongs to the person whose name is embedded on the picture.



Blast O' Blue


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 21, 2007)

More C-Shock (Thanks to rio5743 on ebay--these are all listed as the working names for the colors):

She-Boom Lipgelee








Lil' Sizzler Lipgelee








Sugar Shock Lipgelee








Mega Lipgelee








Bang On Blue Eyeshadow




Eyepopping Eyeshadow




Fab & Flashy Eyeshadow


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 23, 2007)

more from rio5743 on ebay

Overrich lipstick





Out to Shock lipstick


----------



## mezzamy (May 19, 2007)

for larger size, click below link
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86.../lipgelees.jpg

4. She-Boom! and 6. Sugar Shock are from C-Shock


----------



## battipatti (May 29, 2007)

There were some Big T swatches on MUA, credit goes to sugarcanejane on MUA:
Big T:












Also a kinda tiny but you can still see it pic of going bananas:




Pomposity l/s:




Blast o Blue l/s:


----------



## Beauty Marked! (May 30, 2007)

MEGA & Big T


----------



## battipatti (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks to Corda on lj! :





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittyLuv* 

 
_Going Bananas, Eyepopping, Wondergrass, Big T, Fab and Flashy, Romping and Bang on Blue. I think these are the colors and in that order HTH!_


----------



## applefrite (Jun 5, 2007)

Source of Temptalia.com


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *applefrite* 

 
_http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/1478/cshockiu0.jpg

Source of Temptalia.com_

 
So is it just the first e/s (which I assume is Bang on Blue) that's from C-Shock?  I can't tell if the second e/s is Eyepopping, Wondergrass, or another one of the existing colours.  There's definitely no purple e/s in the upcoming collection, and the last e/s looks too blue to be Big T (reminds me of parrot IMO).


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 6, 2007)

Other pictures I found courtesy of zahary_g on ebay:

http://i6.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/a3/5a/9712_3.JPG


----------



## lizsybarite (Jun 6, 2007)

Swatched on bare NC15 skin, indoor & daylight.

TOP: C-Shock lipsticks
l to r: Blast O' Blue, Pomposity, Vivacious, Out To Shock, Overrich

CENTER: C-Shock shadows
l to r: Fab & Flashy, Romping, Going Bananas, Eyepopping, Wondergrass, Big T, Bang On Blue

BOTTOM: C-Shock lip gelees
l to r: Sugar Shock, She-Boom, Mega, Lil' Sizzler

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../CShock001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../CShock002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../CShock003.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../CShock004.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../CShock007.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../CShock008.jpg

Comparisons...

TOP (l to r): Sunplosion, UD Big Bang, UD Snow, Kelly Green pigment, UD Envy, Parrot

CENTER (l to r): Firespot, Fab & Flashy, Romping, Going Bananas, Eyepopping, Wondergrass, Big T, Bang On Blue

BOTTOM (l to r): Floral Fantasy, Lucky Green, UD Graffiti, Pompous Blue, Freshwater

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../CShock009.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../CShock010.jpg


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 7, 2007)

Here you go ladies: Went to the pro store and here is c shock in all its bright glory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivacious, Blast o Blue, Overrich





Sugar Shock, Lil Sizzler, Mega





L-R top then bottom:
Passionate, Bang on blue, Wondergrass, Big T, 
Romping, Eye Popping, Going Bananas, Fab & Flashy


----------



## raquel13 (Jun 8, 2007)

OK, so I'm a total loser for putting my makeup in secksy poses and taking pictures, but I thought you guys might understand...

They do look secksy, no?





(clockwise from top: Going Bananas, Eyepopping, Wondergrass, Big T, Bang On Blue, Passionate, Romping, Fab & Flashy)





(left to right, top to bottom: Bang On Blue, Passionate, Big T, Romping, Wondergrass, Fab & Flashy, Eyepopping, Going Bananas)


----------



## gymnastgirly (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_So is it just the first e/s (which I assume is Bang on Blue) that's from C-Shock? I can't tell if the second e/s is Eyepopping, Wondergrass, or another one of the existing colours. There's definitely no purple e/s in the upcoming collection, and the last e/s looks too blue to be Big T (reminds me of parrot IMO)._

 
On Temptalia's site it has them all listed as C-Shock shadows.


----------



## tricky (Jun 9, 2007)

my picture isn't quite as good as the one above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but here it is:






and a link to the bigger pic:

http://specktra.net/gallery/files/1/...k_original.jpg


----------



## applefrite (Jun 12, 2007)

Source of MUA :


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 13, 2007)

All taken in natural light with UDPP 
NW45




Romping, wondergrass, bang on blue
Vivacious l/s









MUA did this on me
going bananas, eyepoping, big T and bang on blue





gallant (F)
Milani Shock
Romping (F)





Wondergrass (F)
landscape green pigment
with a twist (VS)





bang on blue (F)
freshwater (VS)


V
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vivacious (Lustre) and Rocking Chick (Frost)





Vivacious on top, RC on bottom


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok some comparison photos of Big T:


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 13, 2007)

Pomposity lipstick with Sugar Shock lipgelee on top natural light no flash.






Pomposity lipstick with Sugar Shock lipgelee on top natural light with flash.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 14, 2007)

From Pinkie to Index: (bottom to top)
Parrot, A bluer Blue, Big T, Blue Absinthe





From Index finger Down: (top to bottom)
Going Bananas, Spring up, Gold dusk, Trucco's PolkaDot Bikini





Middle Finger is Lovers Lane, Trucco
Index Finger is Wondergrass


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 15, 2007)

The colours aren't exactly true to life, but for comparison sake I thought I'd post.





The un-named one is Wondergrass.










Top row: Orange Tangent
Middle row (l-r): Bang on Blue*, Wondergrass, Fab & Flashy*, Going Bananas*, Spring Up
Bottom Row (l-r):  New Money cremestick liner, Swimming

*faded

Sunplosion is a redder orange than Fab & Flashy, which is straight up orange.  Orange Tangent looks similar to Fab & Flashy on the cards, but when applied (on me) is super frostier.  Re: Spring Up vs. Going Bananas, SU is chalkier, more pastel-hued (does that make sense?) whereas GB is brighter with a bit of sparkle frost.  I tried to show the last two comparisons on the hand swatches, even tho the C-Shock ones were faded (had to wash my hands, sorry!).


----------



## electrostars (Jun 15, 2007)

can someone swatch romping against bright fuschia pigment, please?


----------



## franimal (Jun 15, 2007)

On NC40 skin: Here are a few swatches I did using untitled as a base:
L to R
row 1: paradisco, orange p/m, genuine orange p/m, fab and flashy, landscape green p/m, emerald green p/m, golder's green p/m, eyepopping, wondergrass, lime, swimming, guacamole, bitter

row 2: pink bronze p/m, melon p/m, dusty coral p/m, firespot, chartreuse p/m, golden olive p/m, lucky green, bang on blue, marine ultra p/m, cornflower p/m, fountain bleu, freshwater, blue p/m

row 3: ruby red p/m, pink pearl p/m, red violet, plum dressing, romping, teal p/m, big t

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t...rm/eyes050.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t...rm/eyes057.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t...rm/eyes053.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t...rm/eyes044.jpg

basically the c-chock colors are pretty unique but wondergrass was most similar to kelly green and guacamole, romping is similar to ruby red minus the shimmer or maybe a brighter plum dressing, eyepopping is most similar to bitter, it sorta looks like lucky green without the shimmer. fab and flashy looks almost identical to genuine orange pigment with some melon pigment over it:

left: genuine orange with melon on top
middle: fab and flashy
right: firespot with melon on top

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t...rm/eyes065.jpg

here is:
hush, angel, lovelorn, plink!, out to shock


----------



## jpohrer (Jun 15, 2007)

*Bang on Blue with shadesticks swatches*






Top to bottom (NW15 skin), Bang on Blue plus:
--Lucky Jade
--Shimmermint
--Silverbleu
--Gracious Me
--Royal Hue
--by itself

It is a very versatile shadow placed on top of shadesticks!


----------



## resin (Jun 15, 2007)

i finally swatched all these and took pictures for y'all


----------



## jenii (Jun 15, 2007)

Comparison of Wondergrass over three different bases, using two layers of the e/s on each. I'd have used UDPP, but I let my sister borrow it.






It's not that obvious in the pic, but the ARTDECO base was really the best. It made the color more true to the pot, even the frost was truer. The Beige-ing kind of changed the frostiness of the e/s, if that makes any sense. It also altered the green slightly, whereas the ARTDECO didn't.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 16, 2007)

She-boom! lipgelee




I'm C/NC35 for reference.
Naked lips (sorry they look dry, didn't wear any balm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




Outdoor in natural light:




Outdoor with flash:


----------



## applefrite (Jun 18, 2007)

Source MUA :


----------



## geeko (Jun 21, 2007)

She boom lipgelee






http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...83/sheboom.jpg

i made the 2nd pic a link as i forgot to resize it to specktra's requirement...sorry!

Big T and pompous blue










Wondergrass and swimming


----------



## breathless (Jun 21, 2007)

pomposity l/s

no flash. bathroom lighting





flash w/ natural outdoor lighting










going banana's fading into passionate

flash with natural outdoor lighting


----------



## breathless (Jun 21, 2007)

no flash. bathroom light.

natural lips





vivacious





out to shock


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## haseena (Jul 7, 2007)

MAC Strawberry Blonde VS Overrich Lipstick 

it's completely different imo, overrich looks more like a darker version of cockatease.

Colour is more accurate in the 1st pic


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 7, 2007)

(I'm sorry, I've confused Vivacious and Pomposity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)












(swatched on NC15 skin)


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 18, 2007)

All my swatches & applications are on Primed skin - I used LM Primer & did not powder the surface before application, so the skin is 'dewy' but not wet.

From top to bottom in all swatches:
*Fab & Flashy, Gong Bananas*







*Romping, Eye Popping, Wondergrass, Big T*

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x...9/100_1127.jpg







*In this last one there is no flash and swatches are next to a 60 watt blub:*







*Here's Romping, Fab & Flashy, Going bananas on me:*














*Here's Wondergrass, Big T, and Suspicion e/s's all MAC on me:*








*Here's Overrich l/s w/ MAC Clear Lipglass over the top:*


----------



## lara (Jul 26, 2007)

Romping (frost)





Big T (frost)





Bang On Blue (frost)





Wondergrass (frost)


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...babe/maces.jpg


----------



## rchickos (Mar 1, 2008)

Vivacious l/s


----------

